# Sikaran



## IcemanSK (Jan 29, 2006)

Went to a big tournament in vegas this weekend. There was a Phillipino school for an art called Sikaran (forgive if I spelled it wrong). I talked their instructor before I saw them fight. He said "it's Philipine foot-fighting. A lot like Tae Kwon Do. The wore hogus (chest protectors) & kicked a lot like TKD....but they punched well, too.

Anyone know more about em?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2006)

Ask on the FMA-General board or on FMATalk.com; *tshadowchaser* is a practitioner of this art.

Also, try Search and Martialpedia!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2006)

A search on this site well bring up some of my early comments on Sikaran.

Most sikaran schools will look much like a TKD class.  In the islands and at least 2 of the major Sikaran groups emphisise kicks about 90 percent of the time.  Many of the kicks are simular.
The aspects of Sikaran taught in most FMA groups will be low line kicks however that in no way means that there are not high kicks in the system. In fact there are low, high, and flying techniques in the system.
 I think the system I came up in has more hand techniques than the other Sikaran systems and we do throws, locks, etc, also.
In the old days and even today if you go to a sikaran school you find a circle in which the participants try to kick the man in the middle out off. He is usualy not allowed to block but must use body movement and his legs (feet) to remove his challanger.


----------



## Black Grass (May 12, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> ....He is usualy not allowed to block but must use body movement and his legs (feet) to remove his challanger.


 
Actually, blocking is the only this they are allowed to do with there hands.

Vince


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2006)

guess it depends on the rules I know that at one time blocking was not even allowed
In truth I like blocking and striking and could most likely never due the no blocking or striking thing again
Black Grass have you been to any of these stickly sikaran events


----------



## The Game (May 15, 2006)

Are there any videos of sikaran out there?


----------



## Black Grass (May 15, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> guess it depends on the rules I know that at one time blocking was not even allowed
> In truth I like blocking and striking and could most likely never due the no blocking or striking thing again
> Black Grass have you been to any of these stickly sikaran events


 
No, I have not. My (veryt limited) knowledge of sikaran comes from 3 sources:

1) Filipino martial Cutural by Mark Wiley
2) Something I saw on Filpino TV when I lived there.
3) Talking with people who have trained in Sikaran

So we could be both right as you say.

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 15, 2006)

the book by Mark Wiley is only accurate to a point .  Wiley leaves out the fact the GM of the system I studied was teaching Sikaran here in the States in the 50's but makes a big point of sying Geronimo kept the system alive when in fact geronimo was wearing a Issinru top an promorting his All filipino Karate  group in the 60's and did not openly say he knew much about the system or that he practiced it till late 60's.  In fact Wily tends to take folk lore and what he is told as gosiple and not check all his facts at times. Still he is a good sorch of information.

yes I think we are both correct


april of 64 (i Think) is an article showing Geronimo in an Issinru top)
I can check th xact date later tonight


----------

